# Sam Maloof wooden hinge tbales



## ballsofclay (Jan 29, 2014)

I am scouring the web and having trouble finding information on these. Are there any resources for a how-to on this joint? I am talking about the ones Sam Maloof used to make drop-leaf tables.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

It is a hinge. I recall seeing a post here on LJ where he made this type of hinge very easy. Search for wooden hinge.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Look at this blog by Shipwright.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------

